# Dell Latitude D610 Laptop Sound Card



## Monster Rain (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm looking at a Dell Latitude D610 for a friend, and after a series of diagnostics, I'm 99% sure the sound card is fried. Is this something I should bother trying to replace/repair, or is he better off with an external USB? The cpu is for his younger niece.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The sound is a chip on the motherboard there is not a separate card in the laptop.

Have you run the Dell Diag from the Diag disk or by pressing F12 on boot?


----------



## Monster Rain (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, he took the cpu back, as is, yesterday evening. I suppose I'll be seeing it again. I'm 99% sure that I ran the Diag, though. Hypothetically, as a last resort, is it possible to run an external USB sound device on this cpu? Bear with me; I'm not a _complete_ moron, but am fairly new to cpu repair in general. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The CPU is the processor on the motherboard, so I assume you mean run a usb sound device on the laptop, yes it'll work as long as the USB subsystem is functioning.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8&cm_re=usb_audio_card-_-29-118-008-_-Product


----------



## Monster Rain (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, I meant "computer", not "Central Processing Unit". Cool, I guess that's what I'll be doing. Thanks a lot.


----------

